# Alternator belt noise



## ccw1982 (Feb 15, 2012)

I recently changed the belts on my 1997 nissan pickup but they still squeal on startup and while driving at lower rpm's. I have narrowed it down to either the alternator belt, alternator, or water pump (something in that circuit) as the noise went away as soon as i removed the belt. I was curious if anyone might have any advice on narrowing it down further from common problems or troubleshooting techniques so i don't find myself throwing money and time away replacing parts unnecessarily. I plan to try a smaller belt as it still appears a little sloppy, but i fear it's either the water pump or alternator.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

With the belt off spin each pulley and check for smoothness, ease of spinning, and looseness.


----------

